# Anyone else due any day?



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

I am really looking for some encouragement and support as I am bouncing between excitement and terror at the moment! I was wondering if there is anyone else who's girl is due to whelp round now that could share the terror with me?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Hey our girl is due very soon i can share your excitment but im not scared.!
What breed you got?


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

A newfoundland. She had a massive temp drop yesterday down to 36.3 which held there for about 5 hours, she was at the vets in the sfternoon and he chacked her over and did an internal (which really surprised me) and said that she is soft, loose and partly dilated (didnt know that you could tell that with a dog!) and ready to go at any time. She has been digging in the garden today and panting a bit but other than that she seems fine, in fact she is the liveliest she has been in days!
What breed is your little lady?Do you have any idea how many she is having?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> A newfoundland. She had a massive temp drop yesterday down to 36.3 which held there for about 5 hours, she was at the vets in the sfternoon and he chacked her over and did an internal (which really surprised me) and said that she is soft, loose and partly dilated (didnt know that you could tell that with a dog!) and ready to go at any time. She has been digging in the garden today and panting a bit but other than that she seems fine, in fact she is the liveliest she has been in days!
> What breed is your little lady?Do you have any idea how many she is having?


aww i love newfoundlands.! :blushing: Another sign to look for is going off food as some do but not all..
Our girly is a chinese crested.and she was scanned at 5 possible 6pups so we will wait and see.! and she was scanned at 71/2weeks 
Has you bitch been scanned and at how many?
kerry xxx


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

OMG how cute are they!! I just googled some images, do you know whether they will be hairless or fluffy?
She was scanned at 6 weeks and they said they thought they saw at least 8
Every time she wakes up she goes and hides either in the bushes or behind a massive pile of earth that we have between 2 sheds, she has dug holes all over the place, but she doesnt seem frantic, its more of a casual wander ove,r do a bit of a dig, and then hides there. No mad panting or anything yet though. What do you think?
How about your lady how is she doing?


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Oh and she has refused all food, and had loads of slimy diarrhorea earlier but now she just tries to poop but nothing comes out, bless her. She is fast asleep at the moment though.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> OMG how cute are they!! I just googled some images, do you know whether they will be hairless or fluffy?
> She was scanned at 6 weeks and they said they thought they saw at least 8
> Every time she wakes up she goes and hides either in the bushes or behind a massive pile of earth that we have between 2 sheds, she has dug holes all over the place, but she doesnt seem frantic, its more of a casual wander ove,r do a bit of a dig, and then hides there. No mad panting or anything yet though. What do you think?
> How about your lady how is she doing?


They are special looking :001_wub:..
You cant tell what they will be as we mated a hairless to a powder puff you can get both.!
Mating to puff you will get only puff but mating anything else you can get both.! :001_wub:
Awww 8 newfoundland puppies i want loads of pictures hehe they will be gorgouse i bet :001_wub:..
I never heard of it but maybe shes just a bit confussed is she a first time mum?
maybe some one else can come along and tell you.!
Our bitches tend to just dig up there bedding and news paper in the welping box.
But i cant see a problem with what you little lady is doing
She fine she slept for most of today and yesterday bless her shes getting the rest she knows she will miss out on very soon 
kerry xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi, i would keep a very close eye on her with all the digging as they can start on the turn of a button i would only let her out supervised as a puppy could just arrive at any time? i would say probably later this evening good luck, they are beautiful dogs!


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hope it all goes well, keep us posted, we love hearing all about puppies being born and pics once they arrive!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> Oh and she has refused all food, and had loads of slimy diarrhorea earlier but now she just tries to poop but nothing comes out, bless her. She is fast asleep at the moment though.


This sounds like she may go into labour in the next 24 hours
the diarrhorea is her cleaning her system out.!
watch that shes not trying to push a pup out and your not mistaking it for her needing the toilet i would go out in the garden with her from now on and keep a close eye on her 
good luck 
kerry xxxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover, bitches often get really confused at this stage & think they need to poo, when in fact it's the water sac heading down & out.
Please don't let her out of your sight now, sounds like things may pick up quite quickly for you in the next couple of hours!
Good Luck


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I've just read this post, and am verrrry excited!! Sorry I don't have any advice...

Apart from good luck and keep us posted

)


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

I am not sure what to do when she keeps hiding, I dont want to interfere in the natural process for her and stress her out if it is still early days, but equally I dont want to deliver a litter of newfies behind the shed!!
Could she do this for a few more days? Poor girl I am following her everywhere.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i personally would keep her indoors and only take her out on a lead for a wee and poo? she sounds like she has already started and as i said previously the first puppy can arrive at any time ?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> I am not sure what to do when she keeps hiding, I dont want to interfere in the natural process for her and stress her out if it is still early days, but equally I dont want to deliver a litter of newfies behind the shed!!
> Could she do this for a few more days? Poor girl I am following her everywhere.


whats her due date?? i ask because it sounds to me that she could be a mum within the 24 hours.
I would suggest maybe taking her out on a lead?
i know its not nice but its for her best intrest just let her do her toilets and bring her straight back in again.!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

She is 62 days today. Crumbs hold on she has gone behind the bush again and is digging.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i really would keep her in


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> She is 62 days today. Crumbs hold on she has gone behind the bush again and is digging.


Yep i im 99.99% your girl will have her pups tonight/early hours of tomoro morning.!
Please only take her out in the garden on a lead from now on and after shes been to the toilet bring her straight back in.!
good luck and let us know you will be a newfoundland grandma soon :thumbsup:
kerry xxxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck,,,sounds like she wont be long


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Ok I got her out of the bushes, but she really really does not want to come in.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> Ok I got her out of the bushes, but she really really does not want to come in.


She proberly really confussed just reasure her..
you dont want to deliver puppies in the garden do you hehe


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Right now she hates me cos I have brought her into the whelping room, should I make her go in the box? God she looks miserable, I dont knwo whether to just let her roam outside for a bit, she hasnt lost the plug yet.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Keep her in - our girl dug, sloppy pooed and then got in the whelping box and wouldn't move - babies then came, all in 4 hrs! You may not notice if she has lost the plug as she has been outside. if she is looking miserable - have a nice night, gonna be busy methinks 

Defo gonna have them - you should notice her taking what look like deep breathes, tensing up and then releasing when she goes in to labour - see so easy now we've just done it  two weeks ago today


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

She is panting a lot but I dont know if that is just cos she is peed about being brought in.


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

now she is kind of whining, she is in her box and for the first time ever not trying to get out


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> now she is kind of whining, she is in her box and for the first time ever not trying to get out


whining and panting i think you may have them sooner that you think and i first suggested 
Good luck and let us know 
kerry xxxx


----------



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

any news yet????


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

nope she just got out, but I have got her back in I am worried that she is whining cos she wants to go outside not cos she is having the pups


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> nope she just got out, but I have got her back in I am worried that she is whining cos she wants to go outside not cos she is having the pups


im not sure but whining and panting can be signs that they will go into labour in the next couple of hours just keep watching her 
kerry xxx


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

now she is sitting by the door but she is really panting, but she can hear everyone else in the house and she is a nosy mare


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

my friends Westie just had her pups, and she was doing exactly the same thing!! keep us updated!


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't have any advice I'm afriad, I'm not a breeder, I just wanted to say good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

hi. put a lead on her to take her in the garden. once she gets going she will be fine with going in the welping box.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

also just keep reassuring her once she feels the pups coming she will/should be quite happy to stay in her box? i would say she is whining to go out because she knows the puppys are nearly here and wants them outside!!! if you really have to put a lead on her and walk her around the garden but dont let her go in the bushes


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

ok DH has her on the lead in the garden and she has calmed down a bit. He let her off for a minute and she wait til he looked away and then headed for the bushes. She doesnt seem to be panting as much now, can they stop and start or is it continual once they get going?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> ok DH has her on the lead in the garden and she has calmed down a bit. He let her off for a minute and she wait til he looked away and then headed for the bushes. She doesnt seem to be panting as much now, can they stop and start or is it continual once they get going?


Aww bless her.! Yes it can stop and start


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Oh god, for hours or for days??? I dont think that my nerves can take much more


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ok i give in lol


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> Oh god, for hours or for days??? I dont think that my nerves can take much more


They can pant for days.!
But from everything you have told us i think your bitch is in stages one.
They can pant from up to 24 hours in stages one.!
Other signs are:
Refusing food
sleeping intermittently
restlessness


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

She is very restless, to be fair for the last 2 weeks we have said that we would know when she was in labour cos she would wake up!! 
She hasnt settled at all today she has only napped, and she has had the runs all day, she is still refusing food.
Oh bugger dh has taken his eye off her and she is back in the bushes hang on


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> also just keep reassuring her if you really have to put a lead on her and walk her around the garden but dont let her go in the bushes


you should keep her on the lead !!, x


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Loadsa Luck newfie 

Our girl started at 7.50pm on the monday & gave birth to the first pup at 1.20pm the next day 

So you may have quite a wait...

Do keep her on her lead and take a torch when she needs a toilet break.

If I remember rightly Newfies love diggin dens even when not in whelp 

stay with her in the whelping room and just reassure her. You will be fine :biggrin:

Can't wait to see pics *


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

He is stood over her, and he says that she is just digging and then sitting there looking at him, ok he has got her out, why is she fixated on that bush!!!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

She is back on the lead


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Its where she has chosen, but you know she has to have them in the whelping room  she just needs to except you know best *


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

When a dog decides were they want there puppies they will stick to that.. as iv said so many times on this thread to many times now please dont let her off the lead
keep us updated


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

You do really either need to keep her in or keep her on a lead, it will be dark soon & if she decides to give birth to one or more puppies in the hole she has dug by the bush you will not be able to see anything & may lose the pups due to the cold. Your bitch is a big, long coated breed & is probably feeling very warm, can you bring the room she is meant to whelp in down to a more comfortable temperature for her so that she can relax a bit ? You can turn it up again when the pups have arrived !


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Ok, she is inside now but she is settled on the sofa in the kitchen. She is looking at me like I am the meanest mum in the world, but you are totally right I know. I will wait until thing start hotting up again and then I will move her to the whelping room, little steps. Good advice about the whelping room temp, I was thinking of the puppies rather than her - thankyou!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

It's perfectly natural for your first litter to be planning ahead & good on you for doing so, but right now it's your girl who needs you to forward think for her, just by cooling the room down hopefully she will settle down to the job in hand, she needs to feel comfy & that hole in the floor will be so cool on her tummy! So for now if you can turn it down great, then when you get the shivering stage & contractions that's the time to up the heating again for her & the babies when they arrive! I wish you lots of luck with the impending whelping, I would imagine at some point tonight or in the wee hours your girl will go into full blown labour :thumbup1:


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Thankyou so much all of you, she is snoozing on the sofa now when she wakes up i will let her go out ( on the lead I PROMISE!) and then I will take her into the whelping room. I hope it is tonight, the prospect of days of keeping her on the lead is not a pretty one, but she seems fairly settled now. You have all been lifesavers - I got into such a panic. I feel much calmer now, thankyou!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

newfielover said:


> Thankyou so much all of you, she is snoozing on the sofa now when she wakes up i will let her go out ( on the lead I PROMISE!) and then I will take her into the whelping room. I hope it is tonight, the prospect of days of keeping her on the lead is not a pretty one, but she seems fairly settled now. You have all been lifesavers - I got into such a panic. I feel much calmer now, thankyou!


no problem if you need anything else let us know


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> Thankyou so much all of you, she is snoozing on the sofa now when she wakes up i will let her go out ( on the lead I PROMISE!) and then I will take her into the whelping room. I hope it is tonight, the prospect of days of keeping her on the lead is not a pretty one, but she seems fairly settled now. You have all been lifesavers - I got into such a panic. I feel much calmer now, thankyou!


Glad to be of some help....keep us posted :biggrin:


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Shes started panting again, really fast but still no plug.


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

she scratched at the back door to be let out, so I put on her lead and walked her round the garden where she headed like a bullet for the dreaded bush, when i moved her away she tried to go between the sheds, and when I didnt let her settle there she gave up came in and actually headed for the whelping room!! Hurrah - though lets see how long it lasts! This had better be the real thing my nerves are shot!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Please keep calm for your girl, don't let her pick up on any excitement or anxiety! It really does sound like the real deal & she may have already lost the plug on one of her garden excursions. Glad to hear she is going in the whelping box now, she seems to know the time is near


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck! I have only had one small breed litter but she frantically wanted to go out for a wee then projectile water and puppy number 1!!!! i was so glad i didnt open that back door. Also, i saw no plug :smile:


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Any news? Whats happening......these threads are addictive!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

she tried to get out of the room and was quite stubborn but I put her back in her box, then she panted for about 1/2 hour and now she is napping again but she seems to be breathin fast even though she is alseep, oh hang on shes awake again and panting - is this napping normal if she is stage 1?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I would just like to say I wish you aboth the best of luck and I hope you have a smooth delivery. What colours are you expecting or could it be any? It certainly sounds like it is close. I have my fingers crossed for you dont forget the pics


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

I remember the napping being frustrating but it becomes intermittent. Sleep, panting, scratching and waiting, a very long cycle!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

peppapug said:


> I remember the napping being frustrating but it becomes intermittent. Sleep, panting, scratching and waiting, a very long cycle!


Totally agree, but does sound like tonight will be the night


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep, when it is dark and all goes quiet in the house, she will be off but does sound very close. How exciting. Will check in first thing.

Hope the night brings the pitter patter of many tiny paws


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies, her mum is a landseer, she is black with a white flash on her chest, and the sire of the puppies is brown. Not sure what we will get but black is the dominant gene so probably black.


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Not much scratching going on, she keeps changing position in the box and panting but not much else


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> Thanks ladies, her mum is a landseer, she is black with a white flash on her chest, and the sire of the puppies is brown. Not sure what we will get but black is the dominant gene so probably black.


Ooh lovely, the landseer is my absolute favourite :drool:
What is mums name just out of interest ?


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Her mum is called stitch and her dad is called Dave (believe it or not!!LOL) or did you mean my girl? She is called Daisy, Daisy Dimples


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol love the names......come on Daisy Dimples, we are all routing for ya


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

peppapug said:


> Yep, when it is dark and all goes quiet in the house, she will be off but does sound very close. How exciting. Will check in first thing.
> 
> Hope the night brings the pitter patter of many tiny paws


The paws won't be that tiny! 



newfielover said:


> Her mum is called stitch and her dad is called Dave (believe it or not!!LOL) or did you mean my girl? She is called Daisy, Daisy Dimples


My dog is called Dave 

Can't wait for piccies, come on Daisy 

x


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

ok she keep making this movement as though she is going to get up, almost like a twitch she kind of goes all tense, but I put my hand on her tummy and I cant feel it going harder, Any ideas? I actually didnt think it was possible to breathe as fast as she is right now


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok sounds like she's getting really close now, she may just be experiencing the first tiny ripples of contractions, which are obviously a little painful & she is unsure of them, you may not feel anything just yet, she may also be confused as she may think she needs to toilet, keep very calm now


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

the pups are stil moving, I felt them, I thought they went to sleep if she is in labour?


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

and thanks again you are all keeping me calm!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> the pups are stil moving, I felt them, I thought they went to sleep if she is in labour?


They still need to get into position in the birth canal, movement generally does slow down, but not altogether


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope all is going well I love the landseer. Let us know how things are going if you get time...Jill


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Been up all night with her, just took her outside for a wee (she so tried to head staight for the bush again) and she kept straining as if she wanted to poop, but nothing came out.Then she went a bit shivery but she has stopped pantng she laid down and kind of curled up into a ball and grunted so I brought her in to the whelping room again, but now it all seems to have stopped. DH is not a happy bunny cos he is sorting out the kids....


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Morning!!! Poor girl, and you, must all be exhausted. Did she have any contractions in the night or just the panting?

Good luck, the straining sounds like she could be very near but keep an eye she is not actually pushing and not producing.......dont want to teach anyone to suck eggs but pushing and no result = vets.

Now i am not going to be able to work for checking in on this thread!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

omg first one out at7.50, the cord snapped the bag is still half isiude and no placenta. she freaked and tried to jump out of the box
only just started licking him and wont turn on her side so he can feed HELP


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

CALM DOWN !!!
You need to reasure the bitch, it is a shock when the first pup comes, check that pup is ok, no bleed from cord and that he/she is breathing ok and if mum doesn't stimulate you need to wrap pup in towel and rub to get him/her going, don't worry yet about feeding she will settle soon


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

i alredy did that gave himm a godd rb and sucked the gunk out, hes fine but she wont lay down and is grunting whilst sat up


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't worry, there could be another pup on its way 
Keep pup #1 warm and let her get on with it
The placenta should come away with the next push


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

no 2 is out with sac and plAcenta and she is doing a mucgh better job


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

its a girl


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so happy for you, I couldn't wait to get up and check this thread! I'm so glad that you have so many helpful people on here that have been giving you advice, and keeping you calm! 

Good luck with te rest of the pups!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Fantastic, she should be ok now, first pup is always a shock they don't quite know what it is 

Good luck just taking kids to school then I'll be back


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> I'm so happy for you, I couldn't wait to get up and check this thread! I'm so glad that you have so many helpful people on here that have been giving you advice, and keeping you calm!
> 
> Good luck with te rest of the pups!


i was the same i checked at 5.45 this morning ,

good luck , x


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

3 landseer boy


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

4 bALCK BOY


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Ohhh nice and quick !


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

well done i see things are moving along nicely!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

HI congratulations on all your pups born so far. Sounds like you are both doing a fab job. Good luck with the rest


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Ok we have number 5 another black boy, only 2 of them have been born in their sacs, so we have 3 missing sacs and placentas?? She is doing the odd push but she seems to be having a rest. The girl is a minx, she hasnt stopped squeeking and keeps pushing the rest off the nipples! Dh has just bought me a cup of tea and he sat next to her. she is very pleased to see her daddy!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she may have eaten them so quickly without you knowing congratulations on the babies already here and more to come!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

forgot to say that it is quite normal for a rest inbetween


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

she isnt turning round to get them, i have to take them up to her, she ignores the ones at that end!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

ok she bearing down about once every 5/10 minutes,panting inbetween, no sign of a puppy yet when should I start getting concerned? Is she just lining the rest up?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I hope someone with more expierience pops in soon but I think from the other threads that they have advised wait 1 hour between pups then call the vet for advice but it is not uncommon for a rest of - hours between pups. Hope that helps


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

If she is actively pushing for an hour then I would start to get concerned, good luck xx


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, Just caught up with this, hope all is going well with mum & pups x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Well done 5 already lol 
Ok newfies are meant to be what they call slow whelpers, she has had 5 in quick succession so how is she doing now ?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations.!see i told you within the next 24 hours hehe :thumbup:
well done to you and mum.! stop stressing thats the worse you can do just keep carm and keep reasuring the bitch.!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Ok we have number 6 another boy! She is just panting now but I can feel at least a couple more in there. She is more interested in eating the placenta and sac than the puppy the greedy girl. She id look vaguely in his direction as he was coming out, but more of a ' theres some thing you need to deal with down there mum' kind of way.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> Ok we have number 6 another boy! She is just panting now but I can feel at least a couple more in there. She is more interested in eating the placenta and sac than the puppy the greedy girl. She id look vaguely in his direction as he was coming out, but more of a ' theres some thing you need to deal with down there mum' kind of way.


Sounds like she is starting to do a great job bless her, they all do that with the placenta lol, well mine do anyways & they can be a really prissy breed :blush:


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

She is doing a great job I am so proud of her! The landseer actually climbed out of her I have never seen anything like it!!They are all nursing now and most of them have pooped. Becuase of the way she is lying they can only get to the top teats, should I make sure to swop them over? They all seem really peaceful


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Just try & let them all get on with it for now, she probably won't relax totally until all are delivered, then she will be more than happy to lie stretched out,
just stay with her & keep them out of the way until you're all finished 
See that panicy person from last night soon came into her own when it all started going on lol :thumbup:


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

panting again and doing small pushes


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> panting again and doing small pushes


Another on the way then


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

She is doing a grand job !!

How are you feeling ??


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

remarkably calm!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

newfielover said:


> remarkably calm!


It's funny isn't it, I was on edge for days before Lass had her pups, as soon as her waters broke it was like a wave of calm swept over me and I was fine


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> remarkably calm!


That's really good to hear


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

number 7 landseer girl!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> number 7 landseer girl!


Way to go Daisy Dimples


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

she is still panting and I can still feel at least one!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Excellent ! Was your scan a definite 8 ?


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

another black girl! She's wee


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

How wee ? So do you think that's it or are there maybe more ?
You have done a fantastic job


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

can still feel pup shapes in her tum and she has done another little push , she swopped which side she was laid on (which is why she dropped little lady while she was crouched) but she seems quite settled


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

It's difficult to tell at the end if there are more to come, sometimes you can feel what isn't there, mums insides will return to their original places & it can feel like puppies. Although you may well have more to come :biggrin:


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

not weighed her yet, but she looks smaller than the rest. There are only 2 oz between the rest of them!she has done so well, littl elady is latched on and feeding away.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww that's great news :thumbup1:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

The Book Of The Bitch states that newfie pups are born at around 20-24 oz,
just out of interest are they all about that weight ?
Gives you more of an insight as to how the book works


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Strangely enough yes! I looked at that too, it has been my bible. The largest 2 are 22oz and the smallest are 20oz


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

If she is still panting like mad and making the odd grunty push does that mean there are more?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i would say so


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> Strangely enough yes! I looked at that too, it has been my bible. The largest 2 are 22oz and the smallest are 20oz


Wow nice size puppies 
How is Daisy doing now ? Has she settled down with her babies ?
So the book is a very good indicator of size too !


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> If she is still panting like mad and making the odd grunty push does that mean there are more?


Could well be more or she could be trying to expel any remaining placentas!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

So where are we at now 
Is it 5 boys 3 girls ?


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

number 9 black boy - 6 boys 3 girls!! and shes panting and grunting still, I am so proud of her!!!!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> number 9 black boy - 6 boys 3 girls!! and shes panting and grunting still, I am so proud of her!!!!


Woohoo ! Another one, well done Daisy Dimples


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

one more i think!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

I am fairly certain I can feel at least one more, god she must be knackered, I keep giving her sugared water and she has drunk loads of it over the last 9 hours I hope it is giving her some energy. She has scarfed 5 sacs and placentas - they were HUGE I swear they were as big as the pups.
She is grunting again


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> one more i think!


Lol yep 10 a lovely round number in double figures :thumbup1:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> I am fairly certain I can feel at least one more, god she must be knackered, I keep giving her sugared water and she has drunk loads of it over the last 9 hours I hope it is giving her some energy. She has scarfed 5 sacs and placentas - they were HUGE I swear they were as big as the pups.
> She is grunting again


Go Daisy girl 
You are doing ok Daisy's mum, sorry I don't know your name!
Do you have anything with calcium to give her after ?
Vanilla ice cream, tinned evaporated milk ?
She is doing amazingly well


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Once she has finished how soon can we take her for a wee? She really could do with a wash as well, she is soaking and stinky and she keeps making the pups wet? Not that she looks like she is finished yet!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

I have got vanilla flake ice cream will that be ok? My name is nina and thank you all soo soo much I dont think I would have had half the experience I have without all your support


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

If you think she needs to pee take her out, but still on a lead in case there are more lol. You can give her back end a wash down when she is finished,
but be sure to dry her well


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> I have got vanilla flake ice cream will that be ok? My name is nina and thank you all soo soo much I dont think I would have had half the experience I have without all your support


Hi Nina 
No not with chocolate in it lol.
You are most welcome, it's great to have been involved in your first litter :001_smile:


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Send your OH down to the local shop to get her some evaporated milk, it will do her the world of good, I have been watching the thred for the last 2 days and you have done very well for your first litter.

Congrats

take care
Sarah


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

will do, I have some whelpi, should I give her that? He is out taking the kids to McD's (puppies and treats how lucky are they?!)


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep a nice big warm bowl of whelpi will do her good, but get some evaporated when you can, she has lots of puppies & you need to keep her drinking for milk production


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

I dont think I will ever get my hands clean......


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

She is so knackered she is pushing and then falling asleep.....oh she has done so well


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> I dont think I will ever get my hands clean......


Lol it will come off eventually 
Daisy has been a real trooper bless her, give her a big hug from her forum friends :yesnod:
I need to pop out for a bit, but will be back to see any more progress in a couple of hours.
Have fun Nina x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done nina to you both and i agree with crazycrest, evaporated milk


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Number 10 a landseer girl!!!! That one was a bit hairy, breech out of the sac and she ran out of steam at the end, I had to do the downwards across the body tug, but evrything went fine!! God she is amazing!!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

She is still panting!! I think she may have one more but I am not sure.


----------



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

wow you now have a house full!!!! lmao
any sign of next one yet??


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

WOW! 10 and maybe more to come!

CONGRATULATIONS!

cant wait to see pics of them all! xx


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

she just delivered landseer girls placenta, but I am fairly sure that there is one more left. I can feel a puppy shaped lump down near the bottom but she seems pretty settled now, spoke too soon she is doing little pushes


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

she is still doing the odd explsive push but she is really really tired.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah bless her, no wonder she is so tired, but 10 maybe 11, wow, big congratulations, i darent tell my son, i think he is looking for a newfie!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

what is the difference of the landseer?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

So glad all is going well. When all is settled down and you have time pics would be nice. Good girl Daisy and great job Nina....Jill


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww 10 maybe 11 puppies poor girl. I'm glad its going ok so far.


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

number 11 is here black girl with white toes!! she wasnt in her sac either


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

The landseers are black and white, they have a black head a black kind of saddle and white tummies and legs


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

awww bless!

Do you think thats her done now? or can you feel more?

how many blacks and landseers is there?


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

A soon as I get DH he will post some piccies for you!!! God I am so proud of her!!


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Shes pushing again


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

newfielover said:


> The landseers are black and white, they have a black head a black kind of saddle and white tummies and legs


thank you nina, god you are going to be some busy woman!!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just googled them, they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! have sent the link to my son


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Awwww Congrats!! Its so addictive to hear you talking about all of this, you've done so well and so has she  Well done! keep us posted and we neeeeeed pictures 

xxx


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

I have already got 6 kids and 4 dogs and I have my own business (admittedly I am now a silent partner) !! Chaos is the natural order for me.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Ahhh I live in chaos aswel!! I thrive off chaos!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

any more puppies


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Chaos is great it keeps you young! Not so good when you have to remember who has got swimming etc though :blushing:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow I pop out for a couple hours & get back to this lol 
Well done Nina & Daisy, what a clever mummy


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Ok this is a bit strange she was pushing and it really looked like it was hurting, but now she has fallen alseep - I mean she is snoring and I dont blame her - but she is pushing every now and again while she is asleep


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Bless her she has had a really long day, just let her rest a while now!
Hopefully that's the end for you & she can get a much needed rest ( you too ). I wouldn't be worried about little pushes unless she continues for some time hmy:
Try to get some sort of calcium in now as that helps with the contractions too x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

it may just be her uterus contracting down?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

unless of course she surprises us and out pops number 12 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Wow thats a fairly big litter  well done to you and daisy.! 
cant belive im not on for a while and then i come on to see shes had 11.!
cant wait for pictures of you new babies 
kerry x


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Calcium - what about kids yoghurt?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep a couple of pots of kids yogurt will do her ok, sure won't do any harm


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Is she starting to settle down a bit now too ?


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

nope still really pushing in between naps


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok get the calcium into her, if there are any left it will help the contractions to become stronger again :thumbup1:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

did oh manage to get the evaporated milk nina? if not is there a local shop he could perhaps pop out to?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Congratulations on the birth of the 11 pups what a clever girl she is and hope they all continue to do well, hope she manages to settle soon and have a much deserved rest (you too )


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

He is sorting out the kiddies, but I managed to get 2 crunch corners (minus the crunch, apparantly they have 23% of our rda of calcium) and a load of whelpi down her, she is still really panting and pushing about once every 5 minutes, I might ring the vets if she goes on for much longer, the biggest gap she has had so far is 2 hours


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i wouldnt worry just yet but by all means ring your vet for some reassurance, they can go quite happily for 4 hours inbetween without constant pushing? she has worked really hard and may just be having a little rest before the next 6 come out


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

A 2 - 2.5 hour gap is ok in your breed as they are naturally slow whelpers, but if she is still pushing continuously ring the vet, better to be safe than sorry imo ! Good you got a fair bit in with the whelpi, how long since the last puppy & are they big expelling contractions or just small ripples ?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i wouldnt worry just yet but by all means ring your vet for some reassurance, they can go quite happily for 4 hours inbetween without constant pushing? she has worked really hard and may just be having a little rest before the next 6 come out


Lol you are BAD :devil:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i might not be joking!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ok only joking nina


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> ok only joking nina


there would be enough for some of us members to have one


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> there would be enough for some of us members to have one


I think there already are lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lol i have already tried telling my oh how beautiful they are but he is not having any of it, my son on the other hand is a different matter


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> lol i have already tried telling my oh how beautiful they are but he is not having any of it, my son on the other hand is a different matter


Absolutely, I have always admired the newfie & landseer is my absolute favourite....oh if only the house was bigger :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

How exciting!!! Can't wait to seee some pics! 
I wish we had a bigger house


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

LOL!! god no not 6 more!!

I rang the vet and she seemed to think that it could be the pups feeding that are causing the contractions. She is going to ring back at 10 to make sure that she is ok.

i took her outside to go to the loo, but she wouldnt go she just cried to come back to her puppies she is such a good mum but DH managed to change the whelping box so it least it doesnt smell quite so bad - its just her that stinks! There is no way that I would be able to get her to leave for the time that it takes for a bath.

We seem to be having a bit of an issue at the milkbar, only half of her teats are exposed when she lies on her side ,so as you can imagine that means 6 hungry pups, should I kind of give them 10 minutes and then swop over?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

when she is lying on her side nina try and pull her round just a little bit more so some of the puppies can latch onto the bottom teats


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Absolutely, I have always admired the newfie & landseer is my absolute favourite....oh if only the house was bigger :tongue_smilie:


i did try telling my oh that our house was just too big for these little pugs


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> LOL!! god no not 6 more!!
> 
> I rang the vet and she seemed to think that it could be the pups feeding that are causing the contractions. She is going to ring back at 10 to make sure that she is ok.
> 
> ...


Excellent I am pleased you sought some professional advice, your vet sounds just like mine :thumbup:
Instead of bathing her back end, maybe just dry her up a bit, she will wash most of it herself overnight I should imagine, plenty time for bathing at a later date !
Yes keep rotating the babies every 10 minutes & be sure to note which are the greedier ones so that the others get plenty chance at the milk bar too!
Daisy will soon learn to lie so that they can all feed at once, she is probably totally knackered & overwhelmed just now!
I am so glad that all has gone well for you & Daisy today, well done Nina, you made a fantastic midwife when it came down to it, be proud of your girl, but be proud of you too :thumbup:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i did try telling my oh that our house was just too big for these little pugs


Oh I wish, my house is already too small really for my ever growing number of pooches :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i did try telling my oh that our house was just too big for these little pugs


Talking of pugs, a friend has just had a record litter of those too,
9 pug puppies born, unfortunately the one was tiny & didn't make it :huh:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi It sounds like Daisy has done a fab job and so have you. Well done to you both. It sounds like you are going to have a very very full house lol. I am so glad it has all gone well for you. Enjoy your precious pups and don't forget to keep us updated and put pics up when you get the chance lol.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Hoping everything is ok & the vet has phoned you back !
I also hope you're all getting a much earned rest


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Wow....thats a big litter of pups. Is it normal for such a large number? Really hope they all ok and mum is doing ok aswell.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Debs61 said:


> Wow....thats a big litter of pups. Is it normal for such a large number? Really hope they all ok and mum is doing ok aswell.


yes thats normal for a large breed such as the newfoundland :001_wub:
we know some one that had 11 cresteds


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations!!! & well done Daisy x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

11. newfie pups wow that'll keep you busy lol.

how are they this morning hope alls well! look foward to seeing some pics.

How much on average does a newfie pup weight at birth?


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well done Daisy and Nina, 11 pups :yikes: :laugh: They are going to keep you busy! We'd love some pics, when you get chance!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

11 pups!! Hope all is well, and would love to see some pics!


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

well done to all xxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

dexter said:


> 11. newfie pups wow that'll keep you busy lol.
> 
> how are they this morning hope alls well! look foward to seeing some pics.
> 
> How much on average does a newfie pup weight at birth?


i think nina said between 20 - 24oz


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow 11 Well done Daisy and Nina!

I am looking forward to seeing the pics 

x


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Well after going to bad at about 5.15am my alarm went off at 6.00am to get up and sort out the kids, I swear I had more sleep than this when I gave birth!!

Daisy is doing ok she passed at least one of the placentas ( son on dog poo duty found it, his face was a picture!PMSL and we managed to bath her YAY!!

It is taking her awhile to get to grips with feeding them all, hence why I am up at the moment, shes like me to arrange her and them, and she gets all freaked out when they cry if they fall off - which then makes her jump up which means that they all fall off- which means that they all cry- you get the picture!! 

I am having to try to make sure that the littlest ones get time, as there are a few thugs that just knock everyone off, which then makes them cry - which is to be avoided at all cost!!

She is really off her food so I am having to hand feed her chicken (sent DH to Morrisons to buy a load of cooked ones) and she LOVES the evaporated milk, thanks so much for tell me about it! I have bben mixing raw eggs into it to get her protein up, that is ok isnt it?

I also had my first ' oh for god sake they give birth under bushes' type comment when I explained that I would be housebound for at least the next 10 days. I very politely pointed out that in africa women also give birth in the bushes , but I noticed that she had all her kids with the aid of an epidural!

I promise that I will get DH to sort out the pictures, the whole day just seemd to pass ina blur!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks so much for the update Nina, have been wondering how you're 
getting on. You are doing everything correctly for your girl & her babies!
Keep up the great work


----------



## englishspringers (May 22, 2009)

conratulations on the new arrivals..xx


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Goodness you had a long couple of days didn't you

congrats on the birth of the puppies, looking forward to the pics

my girl had to be almost forced to eat for the first day or so, now she cannot get enough. I was mixing 1/4pt skimmed milk 1/4pt water with a teaspoon of honey in to her kibble just to get energy in to her.

I dread to think how much yours is going to eat in a week or so when she is feeding at top rate but mine had 6 bowls of food for supper last night! and that is apart from all the other things she had during the day and apart from her milk bar, which is huge, is skinnier than I have seen her in a very long time, her normal weight is around 15kgs so a little bit smaller than yours too. Best you get a load of food in


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Congratulation & WOW *


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Update on Daisy -

we have had the most awful day, daisy was not looking good this morning and even refused her evaporated milk, teh babies were crying all the time and not settling so I knocked up a bottle of whelpi (thank god I am OCD for potential problems) The pups had been on her for about 20 minutes but were squeeking all the time when they were feeding, I took one off and offered her a bottle and she went beserk for it , I ended up topiing up all of them and between them they took 300mls.
Daisy just got iller and iller looking, and I took her temp and it was 104.5. I rang the vets and they sent an emergency vet round cos I refused to bring her into the surgery, there was no way that I was upsetting her by moving her unless I had to.
The vet arrived felt her tummy and said that her womb is still massive, and the temp meant that she has got an infection. They assumed that she has got retained products and gave her a shot of oxytocin, some painkillers and antibiotics. They told me that the oxytocin would work for about an hour and that she should pass whatever is in there, that hasnt happened and she is still in pain now.She is scared of getting in the whelping box cos when she does the suckle which makes her womb contract which really hurts her, so she is in out all the time.
I told the vet that I thought she had very little milk and she agreed with me, but Daisys weightloss is so huge that she literally has nothing left to give them, its 50/50 whther we will be able to keep it going and in the meantime to let them suckle and top them all up every 2 hours.
The upshot is that if she hasnt improved by tomorrow they will probably have to spay her, which just guts me i cannot believe that she may have to have surgery on top of everything she has gone through.
Sorry to post such a down post but I am so upset at the moment, I was in tears when the vet was round, I just want my beautiful girl to be ok.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Ohh my gosh thats is awful bless her shes really going through it isnt she.!
Best wishes to you and daisy please keep us update no matter how good/bad the news is.!
bless her 
xx


----------



## englishspringers (May 22, 2009)

Aww hun, poor daisy, bless her...she has it tuff...i bet the last thing she wants to do is feed her pups...poor little love..give her a big hug from me xxx


----------



## danes4eva (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I just sat and read this whole thread because my Great Dane bitch is due - 63rd day 2moro (sat) and it was soooo extatically happy and exciting all the way thru until that last post - I am so so gutted for u n ur Daisy the poor love! :crying:

Must admit it has also added to my nervousness 2 :frown5: I am so excited yet so scared also.

All the very best for your Daisy n 2 u n all the pups 2 - my fingers r crossed so so tightly 4 u all!! 

Charley n Layla xx


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh im so sorry!! i wish your girl a speedy recovery!!well done to you all thou!! xxo


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Love and hugs to you and Daisy...:001_wub:

I pray with all my heart that everything is ok for you and her

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Nina I am really sorry to read this, you have all really been through it in the last few days, I am thinking of you all & hoping that Daisy is starting to pick up & recover! let us know what the vet says today!
Wishing you every luck :crying:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh no in so sorry ive got everthing crossed for Daisy & her babies xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear Daisy is ill

How is she doing is she any better today?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

So sorry you are having a tough time of it. I hope they manage to sort out Daisy's infection and keep all those puppies feeding of mum. Sounds like you are doing all the right things for them, so keep up the good work and I hope tomorrow brings you more positive news.


----------

